# Fresh water???



## Rookieone (Apr 19, 2006)

I'll start by saying I'm new to this and any help would be great.  I have a 27' Prowler TT.  When I was out dry camping this week, I had a problem with the fresh water.  I had about 3/4 tank of fresh and turned on the water heater and water pump.  I went for a little walk while waiting for hot water.  When I returned about 15 min later I had water shooting out of my city inlet.  when I turned the pump off the water stopped.  Anytime I turned the pump on out it came. There was no pressure inside.   Any ideas???


----------



## Kirk (Apr 19, 2006)

Fresh water???

That city water connection has a built-in check valve that clearly was not seated. It might reseat if you push the plunger in and allow it to snap back, but if it does not just get a screw in plug for the fitting as a temporary fix and the assembly is quite easy to replace. I just keep a plug in my city fitting when not in use anyway to be sure that it stays clean. I really do not know if it leaks or not! You can find the plug to fit this at any home supply store like Lowe's or Home Depot.


----------



## hertig (Apr 20, 2006)

Fresh water???

Yes, I always put a plug/cap on every fresh water fitting/hose end when not in use.  Can get them at the places above, or Ace Hardware, or Camping World or probably other places.


----------



## benwd (Apr 20, 2006)

Fresh water???

A neat mod is to remove the check valve and replace the city water connection with a faucet valve. You can still fill with city water through an adapter, it won't leak, and it provides you with an ouside water source from the rv. Just make sure you shut it off after filling the tank.


----------



## hertig (Apr 25, 2006)

Fresh water???

They make that unit as an add on piece, so you don't have to replace the check valve.  And if you do remove anything, make sure it's not the pressure regulator (and if you don't have one built in, always put one in line somewhere.


----------

